

Investigative Journalist Claims Her Public Tweets Aren't 'Publishable' - Anechoic
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130203/18510621869/investigative-journalist-claims-her-public-tweets-arent-publishable-threatens-to-sue-blogger-who-does-exactly-that.shtml

======
Anechoic
The journalist (Teri Buhl) has a response:
[http://jimromenesko.com/2013/02/05/teri-buhl-responds-to-
tec...](http://jimromenesko.com/2013/02/05/teri-buhl-responds-to-techdirts-
post/)

